# Best filter type for a 75g goldfish tank?



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Best filter for a 75g goldfish tank?

I learned with bettas that there is a lot of information out there...and a lot of it is wrong.  Before I spend a lot of money on this project, I want to know what I really need in a filter type, including substrate, carbon/no carbon, etc. 
I know it needs to be a very heavy-duty filter, and able to process at least triple the water load/bioload to be effective as goldfish are so dirty. 
But, beyond that, I don't know what to choose...HOB, canister, wet-dry? I've just confused myself researching thus far. 

I intend to put 5 goldfish in there, oranda/fancy-types, would like to plant heavily, but I've read that goldfish will eat the live plants...so I definitely want the filter to be heavy-duty enough to take care of the bioload, with the plants just being extra filtration, not primary. 

Thanks for any information!!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would have at least a canister. Were it my tank, I would have 2 smaller canisters on it rather than one large one.

Carbon is a personal choice. I used to use it, but noticed no difference when I stopped so I never went back to using it.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Play to the strengths & weaknesses of the filters. Get a good canister, set it up for bio filtration, it's where they excel. Hang an Aquaclear on the back set up for mechanical filtration & you should be set. Folks with large messy cichlids usually run a setup like this, I've found dropping a powerhead on the bottom to increase circulation & pickup of debris helps a lot.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I used to use all HOBs and now I use all canisters. In my experience canisters are categorically better than HOBs. The only thing I would use an HOB for is to run carbon (if i used carbon) - makes it really easy to change. Otherwise, canisters got you covered on all fronts.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I use a Eheim 2217 Canister Filter and a AC 500 on my 90 gallon

Rick


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

API Rena filstar XP4 would be my choice.
Reliable,easy to service and customize media,easy to prime.
Second choice would be Two Eheim 2217's .About the same price for two of these, as for many larger filter's with equal flow rate.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Great, thanks so much for the information!! 

I had read that two filters is preferable to one, due to the fact that when one is being cleaned, the other maintains the cycle. Now...I don't ever clean my sponge filters in my betta tanks (when they get super nasty I squeeze and rinse them in old tank water during water changes, but that's it) I'm assuming the same would be done for canister sponge media? 
So really, would you ever stand to loose the cycle? I've never had to replace a sponge filter sponge (but I've only been using them for about 6months, so maybe they do eventually break down?), but will the sponge-type stuff in the canister need to be replaced eventually, or just rinsed in old water? 

For that matter...what I've read so far in terms of canisters, they usually have a top sponge layer to collect large debris for mechanical filtration, then a lower layer of "stuff" (I've read everything from bio balls to cylinders to plastic easter grass...) to give plenty of surface area for the bio filtration...and carbon if you use carbon, but if it's not necessary, I'm not interested in using it. Is this correct? 

One more question...with a canister, I know it is outside of the tank...one hose goes into the tank and sucks the water in, another hose goes out and puts the water back into the tank. So, basically, are there us two hoses hanging out the back of the tank sucking and sending water, or will I have to drill holes and seal something in there...or something...? 

I'm sorry, these are probably really stupid questions, but I'm really clueless when it comes to things like this.  I've only ever had bettas, sponge filters, and a few very small HOBs and the largest tank I've ever done was a 30g betta sorority...everything else is totally new territory.  

Thanks again!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

No,you don't NEED carbon unless you wish to polish the water uber clear,or remove medication's.
Would not maybe use it in planted tank although some do. 
Sponge material or pad's in canister filter's are cleaned the same way you clean your present sponges.(last a long time).
Hoses (2) hang over the back of the tank , Intake on one end,,and return hose on the other work's well.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't it maters what filter you use as long as you use a lot of it. 
Fancy Goldfish don't deal very well with bad water quality so clean water is one of the keys to keeping them happy. 

Rick


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

1077 said:


> API Rena filstar XP4 would be my choice.
> Reliable,easy to service and customize media,easy to prime.
> Second choice would be Two Eheim 2217's .About the same price for two of these, as for many larger filter's with equal flow rate.


Normally I would have suggested this, too, if I hadn't run into one large problem. They no longer make spray bars for the Rena filters. I JUST bought a Rena XP4 for my 55 gal goldfish tank and was rather upset to find out the JUST stopped making spray bars. Goldfish are pretty sensitive to strong flow like what came out of the filter. My fish just simply stopped moving around like they had in the past with the strong flow. I didn't feel it was right to contain them to the bottom 1/3 of the tank when they previously enjoyed roaming everywhere. If you are okay with DIY-ing a spray bar, that's fine, but if not, I'd go with another filter.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You can use any spraybar - doesn't have to be a Rena. May require an adapter to step up/down the diameter to fit the Rena hose, but it doesn't get any easier than that for a DIY project.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can over filter it with lots of HOB filters or buy a canister and 2 HOB filters


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if it has the same hose diameter,couldn't you buy one of the rena spray bars off of ebay?they sell replacement parts for their prior filters.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i spent about a month looking for a canister filter on ebay and amazon. my patience paid off big time. i got a new in box fluval 306 for $60. they sent me the 106 by mistake. i emailed them and they sent me the 306. they told me to keep the 106. i ended up getting two filters worth about $300 lfs price for $60.the fluval 306 runs about $170.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh yes, I definitely plan to ebay and craigslist for this stuff. Possibly DIY. I haven't purchased any goldfish yet, so I've got plenty of time to shop around and find the best deal I can.  

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## aaronjohn (Dec 14, 2017)

I would go for Fluval. Recently I set up my 55-gallon fish tank, and I have the same confusion which is best. Then my friend suggests me a link, where I can find the different types of canister filter reviews, capacity, features etc. Then after a lot of research from this site I bought a Fluval External 406 canister filter. This is undoubtedly one of the most promising ones. It can filtrate almost 100 gallons of water which is huge. This particular Canister Filter is fit for both saltwater and freshwater aquariums, and many more features. If you want you can check the link: https://fishboxpro.com/best-canister-filter-review/


----------

